
Ask HN: Will you startup with a remote co-founder you've never met in real life? - kentich
Some people say that startup founders must &quot;work, eat and sleep together.&quot; Remember the characters of Silicon Valley television series - they worked behind the same table all the time.<p>Would you personally start a company with a remote co-founder whom you never met in real life?<p>For example with the one who lives in the remote part of the country or in a neighboring country. And it is hard to get together and meet face to face.<p>How do you think is it possible to build a strong founding team and successful startup with such a remote co-founder?<p>P.S. I personally would start-up with such a remote co-founder but only if we were continuously connected via live video, as I described here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;videoworklink.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;03&#x2F;is-startup-with-remote-founders-possible&#x2F;
======
smt88
> _Some people say that startup founders must "work, eat and sleep together."_

I've been working on software startups outside SV for 15 years. I've never
heard this. It's nonsense. It sounds like the work-22-year-olds-to-death
stereotype of SV.

As far as co-founding with someone you've never met, it's like getting married
to someone you've never met. It's a terrible idea and likely going to end
badly.

If you're lacking a skill you absolutely need to get a business going, don't
give a stranger half your company. Either find the cash to pay someone to do
it, or accept that you don't have the resources to execute that idea.

~~~
quickthrower2
Or learn the skill.

------
RtBVCFO
That is plain bogus.

Working remote is no problem, as long as you organize it properly.

Now, founding a business with someone you never met in person is a big no-go.
It is like getting married. You need to understand eachother, communicate your
visions, worries and ideas, be able to work through hardship and setbacks. You
really need to get to know each other before you jump in a marriage.

~~~
muzani
I disagree to an extent.

My first business was with a guy I knew and trusted well. He was a housemate
for years and I witnessed him saving lives of friends. In fact, I trusted him
so well that I turned a blind eye to his weaknesses. He was, in the end,
dishonest and greedy, fatal personality flaws for a business.

On the other hand, my most successful business was with someone I only knew
through Facebook. I bought his book. We shitposted a lot. The second time I
met him in person was when making the business proposal to him.

After that, we sold the company to friends, who have been operating their
company great for years. But shortly after the acquisition, the acquiring
company felt apart because of lack of commitment. Historically, they worked
great, and were expanding aggressively at the point of acquisition. They just
stopped after that.

I think for the most part we have plenty of experience with humans. Every
major mistake comes from being infatuated with the person, much like with
marriage. And with both, charismatic people are likely to sneak past the
filter.

I think marriage is a really good analogy though. But I feel it's not
chemistry that makes marriages or businesses work. It's commitment.

~~~
kentich
Thanks for sharing your story!

------
quickthrower2
I think it wouldn’t work. Either remote or stranger might work, but both
remote and stranger seems too big a stretch. Could you move?

------
liamcardenas
Remote? Yes, absolutely.

Never met in real life? Absolutely not.

It’s very important to know who you are going into business with.

------
standinator
No

------
sequoiar6868
it's possible.

------
julienreszka
I wouldn't startup in the first place, sorry.

